# RF Evolve X-Type Lager



## kleinbiker (3. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe an meinem Giant eine RF Evolve Kurbel/Innenlager Kombination. Jetzt habe ich festgestellt, dass das Lager deutliche Mahlgeräusche   machen, wenn ich die Kurbel (ohne aufliegende Kette) dreh. Ist das normal ?

Ich habe das Bike im letzten Mai komplett gekauft mit originaler Ausstattung. Sollte ich davon ausgehen, dass Giant den Rahmensitz des Lagers nicht ordentlich gefräst hat? Oder halten die Lager immer nur so kurz?

Hab ich da noch Garantie drauf? 
Oder muss ich mir ein neues Lager kaufen 

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir Tipps geben.

Bei BikeAction hab ich übrigens schon versucht anzurufen, aber die sind noch im Winterschlaf .

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## Xexano (4. Januar 2007)

Ich würde mal überlegen, einfach das Innenlager und die Kurbel auszubauen und zu säubern. Es kann auch nur Dreck reingekommen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (4. Januar 2007)

Die Lager taugen nix, guckst die hier...


----------



## Wolfssohn (4. Januar 2007)

Liest sich nach putten Lagern...

Falls Bikeaction diese nicht tauschen möchte kann ich dir die passenden Innenlager von Acros empfehlen!

Seither keine Probleme mehr (auch nicht nach Sand und Dreck-Regenfahrten!!!

Schau einfach mal bei denen auf der Homepage vorbei (Händlerliste) oder ruf an, sind sehr freundlich.

www.acros.de


----------



## Formwandler (4. Januar 2007)

...wo bitte gibts Garantie auf Lager (jetzt mal außer Crisking)
max Gewährleistung !? ...oder


----------



## Catsoft (5. Januar 2007)

5 Jahre bei CrankBros


----------

